# Snake identification



## BOONDOKA (Mar 28, 2011)

This snake was found in a timber pile.Can someone identify it for me please? I found one last year with the same markings and released it down the road to keep my wife happy. Our location is Native bush out of town central Queensland Gladstone.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2011)

Eastern brown.


----------



## viridis (Mar 28, 2011)

P. textilis - Eastern Brown Snake


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey mate i'd say a young Easter brown.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

yep - eastern brown without a doubt


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> Hey mate i'd say a young Easter brown.


 yeah u only reallly see them around easter


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 28, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> yeah u only reallly see them around easter


Haha smart *** lol i will check my spelling in the future.


----------



## BOONDOKA (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks. Yes it must be young if they are 1.5m as fully grown this one would be about 40cm


----------



## Sel (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you let it go?


----------



## dangles (Mar 28, 2011)

Sel in the first post he said he released it down the road


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 28, 2011)

dangles said:


> Sel in the first post he said he released it down the road


 
Maybe you should re-read the first post mate


----------



## dangles (Mar 28, 2011)

Oops my bad skim reading fail


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd suggest not trying to capture and release snakes when you don't even know what they are, things could go wrong and wouldn't be too nice for you. Pretty sure there would be more than enough people with the right qualifications up your way that would do it.

Not flaming or anything, just think it's in your best interest.


----------



## Sel (Mar 28, 2011)

dangles -


> I found one last year with the same markings and released it down the road to keep my wife happy.


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Khagan said:


> I'd suggest not trying to capture and release snakes when you don't even know what they are, things could go wrong and wouldn't be too nice for you. Pretty sure there would be more than enough people with the right qualifications up your way that would do it.
> 
> Not flaming or anything, just think it's in your best interest.


 
I dont think it's much of an issue if he is able to safely catch and relocate the snake and treats every species that he doesnt know the identity of as dangerous.

I get what you're saying but I cant see a problem if a cautious approach is used


----------



## BOONDOKA (Apr 12, 2011)

*OK I got another snake in the spa this time.*

Can you tell me what it is?


Like all the snakes I move away from the house they are treated with caution.
We have the number of the local handler but at $70.00 a visit he is only used if my wife is home alone.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Tree Snake.


----------



## Mace699 (Apr 12, 2011)

GTS cute little one too i love these guys look like cartoon characters with their eyes


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 12, 2011)

Like everyone else has said, it's a common tree snake. A very cute one. 
Thanks for not killing them mate.


----------



## BOONDOKA (Apr 12, 2011)

*Free 10 m from my workshop*


----------

